# New doe new bubs



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So yesterday I had gotten a call from a friend asking to come pick up one of her does. She had gotten her a couple of weeks ago from a store that kept their females and males together. Well she was extremely pregnant when I got her, and this morning I woke up to squeaking in the tank. Momma is RY pied Buck unknown. Pics and head count soon to come


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

momma and 3 bubs right now, saw more legs and tails though, and she looks like she still might have a few more inside of her.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Sweet looking doe, good health wishes for all!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

She is. There are 11 bubs 1 still born. Kinda sad because it was the only PE out of all of them. Had to take one of the nannies out, she was starting to attack the mom.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good luck.I covet pink eyed mouse to.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I love PE's I used to have a PEW, lost her about 2 weeks ago, still have her daughter and grand daughter but none of them are PE. I still have my PE Champaign.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

so checked on the bubs this morning and there are 10 now.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Down to 7 bubs now...


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

thought I would post up new pic  here are the 7 bubs again. patterns are starting to show up, sorry if the pic is bad... my phone for some reason randomly does that. So far only one is looking like a possible RY like momma, the rest maybe black pied. although 2 look like they might become tri's noticed light grey and dark grey (Crosses fingers) and one looks like it might be a brindle, grey with darker stripes on top of it. but who knows  Its only day 4 can't wait to see when fur comes in.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

>.> Just been having bad luck lately with babies lately. Came home today and momma killed all of the bubs


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

That's a shame, some in the last pic do look a bit thin perhaps she was struggling to feed them for some reason and that the reason


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm not to sure, they had a full milk band all the time. But I did think they were thin too, but couldn't figure it out when she was constantly feeding them


----------

